# Kriss Super V (Vector)



## inTempus (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, it's 10 degrees here today... it's not much fun being outside in weather like this.  So I decided to make a new desktop image for my Windows machine.

I grabbed my TDI Kriss Super V rifle (more info on the rifle can be found HERE) and set things up in my studio.

Here's the shot I settled on.







I think it looks great at 1920x1080 on my desktop.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 1, 2010)

That is a beautiful firearm!  It's on my wish list.

The photo is incredibly well lit and very nicely composed!


----------



## Jankster (Jan 1, 2010)

that thing looks like it can do some damage!! great shot


----------



## Kegger (Jan 2, 2010)

That is the second Kriss I've seen with an EOTech on it.

Nice rifle, though I'm looking at procuring an FN-H SCAR16s in the near future.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 2, 2010)

Pugs said:


> That is a beautiful firearm!  It's on my wish list.
> 
> The photo is incredibly well lit and very nicely composed!


Thanks.  

Yeah, it's an amazing machine.  Probably one of the most advanced rifles you can buy right now and it's American made.

I used a 3 light setup, I put a softbox on either side of the rifle and a snooted light on the action itself.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's another one from the shoot.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 3, 2010)

Hm... I think I prefer the first pic.  I'm having trouble identifying why, though...


----------

